# Rammstein



## Alex_225

Anyone a fan of this lot?

Just recently got their latest album, which I have to say is seriously good. I was a huge fan of ther 'Mutter' album as well. Quite a classic metal album in my opinion.

Hoping to see them live at Sonisphere festival this year too! :thumb:


----------



## HC1001

Love Rammstein...................:thumb::thumb:

(Although when I have mates in the car i do get asked "WTF is this!!")

Sonne, Ich will, Feuer frei, Engel, Du hast all awesome.


----------



## A18XVM

du, du hast


----------



## Guest

HC1001 said:


> Love Rammstein...................:thumb::thumb:
> 
> (Although when I have mates in the car i do get asked "WTF is this!!")
> 
> Sonne, Ich will, Feuer frei, Engel, Du haust all awesome.


mmm tell me about it :speechles


----------



## HC1001

swiftjon said:


> mmm tell me about it :speechles


You'll change your mind when I sort you out a CD..............


----------



## Prism Detailing

Du Hast and Ohne Dich without a doubt their best songs


----------



## astormatt

I love them, they are playing 3 shows in the UK next month, i first heard of them when my mate lent me The Matrix soundtrack years ago, it was Du Hast that got me into them.
Mutter is there best album for me, Links 2-3-4, Sonne, Ich Will, Feuer Frei are probably my favourites!
I listen to them quite a bit when working on my own, i swear it makes me work faster :lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing

astormatt said:


> I listen to them quite a bit when working on my own, i swear it makes me work faster :lol:


I use them as my excuse when im driving :lol::driver:


----------



## Delboy_Trotter

got all there albums, well not got the latest one....yet.lol. absolutly love rammstein, it started with Du Hast:devil:. i have to say Sehnsucht is my fave album.


----------



## ivor

i'm waiting until the august bank holiday weekend for this
http://uk.sonispherefestivals.com/


----------



## byrnes

Love a bit of Rammstein! Some wicked tracks got into them thro the CKY series of DVDs


----------



## Reds

Absolutely bucking frilliant! I got into then in the '90s when I was living in Germany. Their live shows look out of this world (there are a few big bands out there that could learn a thing or two  ).


----------



## Shug

Reds said:


> Absolutely bucking frilliant! I got into then in the '90s when I was living in Germany. Their live shows look out of this world (there are a few big bands out there that could learn a thing or two  ).


Its not often you see the bassist go crowd surfing in a rubber dingy :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy

I wouldn't say I'm a huge fan, but I've liked their music for quite a few years now although I don't understand many of the lyrics unless they sing in English.


----------



## jamest

They are alright, can't wait to see them at Sonisphere though.


----------



## Bulla2000

And you will learn german as well  .


----------



## Alex_225

ivor said:


> i'm waiting until the august bank holiday weekend for this
> http://uk.sonispherefestivals.com/


Same here, went last year and it was brilliant. Will be the 5th time I've seen Iron Maiden anyway and they are not to be missed.

Will be loving Rammstein too. 'Mutter' is probably my favourite album to be honest.


----------



## DanSN117

I went to see Rammstein in early December at the Velodrome in Berlin.


Best, Concert of my life, ever.


----------



## Tyrefryer

My personal _starter drug_ was afterwards :thumb:

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRammstein


----------



## Reds

Bulla2000 said:


> And you will learn german as well  .


I learned a few new words Bulla:thumb:

Had to look up 'Zwitter' though.


----------



## hakanerdogan

Yep, has anyone seen the video of the "pussy" song :lol:


----------



## Shug

hakanerdogan said:


> Yep, has anyone seen the video of the "pussy" song :lol:


I've seen the uncensored version :doublesho


----------



## hakanerdogan

Anyway, I like them, their music and their extraordinary style.


----------



## stan the man

If you like Rammstein checkout Clawfinger,similar musically,in fact Rammstein were influenced by the rock rappers.


----------



## hakanerdogan

And also I really love the Iron Maiden (especially Steve Harris), Jimmy Page, J. Hendrix, Ronnie James and the eternal, the deity for me Randy Rhoads... This summer I'm thinking of visiting San Bernardino, CA, his grave.  

I wish I was a young boy in 80s...

If I am not wrong Rammstein will come to TR in 26th June 2010 but such a worse luck I will not be in TR


----------



## Nozza




----------



## rr dave

Seeing them next week at the MEN arena. Can't wait!


----------



## Alex_225

That Cookie Monster/Rammstein video was quality!!

Here's their latest video, well the newest one I've seen -






Great track.


----------



## rr dave

Saw them at the MEN arena last night - AWSOME!


----------



## HC1001

rr dave said:


> Saw them at the MEN arena last night - AWSOME!


GUTTED!!.................


----------



## dholdi

rr dave said:


> Saw them at the MEN arena last night - AWSOME!


Yep, me too, the best concert I have ever seen, they are so much more powerful live and the pyrotechnics are awesome.


----------



## dholdi

Just in case no one believes me




Check out the pyro around midpoint.
Sorry if its not your thing but I'm still in awe 4 days later, this reviewers quote only touches the surface :-

"In the debut UK performance of their latest tour, everything was planned to perfection, executed with precision (even the mic stands were motorised, surely the BMW of band kit), and powered by pyrotechnics. Wars have been fought for less oil than was burned during this show."

@citylife.co.uk


----------



## jamest

I have no idea how he can stand so close to those flames.

I could feel the heat from the ones at Sonisphere when Metallica played and was a good 40-50ft away. Can't wait to see them at Sonisphere this year.


----------



## dholdi

We were pretty close to where that was filmed from and the heat from the flamethrowers was intense. I will go to Sonisphere if they do a day pass for Sunday which doesnt seem likely at the moment, pity the show will be half in daylight as that will detract.


----------



## Leodhasach

Godammit, I'd love to see them live!


----------



## Alex_225

jamest said:


> I could feel the heat from the ones at Sonisphere when Metallica played and was a good 40-50ft away. Can't wait to see them at Sonisphere this year.


I know what you mean, when Metallica have the big pillars of fire you like 'Sh!t that's hot' and you're probably twice as far away as the band are from them.

I can not wait to see this lot at Sonisphere. Hope they put on as much of a show as they are on their arena shows.

Lucky b*ggers who've seen them already. Glad they were good though, I think live they really come into their own and could win the non believers over. :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach

Alex_225 said:


> I think live they really come into their own and could win the non believers over. :thumb:


A bit like this? :devil::thumb:


----------



## Reds

Til is a qualified pyrotechnician...which explains a lot really :thumb:


----------



## S63

What an awful noise, turn the volume down chaps I can hardly hear my Matt Monro album playing in the parlour.


----------



## Alex_225

S500 said:


> What an awful noise, turn the volume down chaps I can hardly hear my Matt Monro album playing in the parlour.


Ok, who let their nan use their DW account?


----------



## S63

Alex_225 said:


> Ok, who let their nan use their DW account?


enough of the cheek, turn it off before the neighbours complain.


----------



## dholdi

Alex_225 said:


> Ok, who let their nan use their DW account?


:lol:rofpmsl:lol:

Alex, each to their own mate, I've been to many a gig in my own grumpy old time but this was more than a gig it was an "event".

Anyone who is remotely into gigs/rock music I would encourage to see them at one of the limited number of events left before they sadly call it a day.


----------



## rr dave

Thanks for posting that vid. I was sitting opposite side almost in line with you.


----------



## -JP-

I was on their gig in Helsinki last monday. All I can say is WOW!


----------



## DanSN117

-JP- Did combichrist support them?


----------



## -JP-

Yes they did, liked them too. But they were god damn loud...


----------



## DanSN117

I think Combichrist were amazing, having never heard of them when i saw them in Berlin, 75 percent of the reason why i went back to see Rammstein again at Wembley was to see Combichrist.


----------

